# Anyone use wmi during road trips or dd?



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

Thinking about putting it in my 1.8t TT and I was wondering if its relaible for roadtrips and daily driving?how long will a 2gal tank last?


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use wmi during road trips or dd? (8valvesofFURY)*

how much does you right foot hit the floor?...or at least come close


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

more than it should..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

depends on how much w/m you're spraying. I've gone thru a 3L tank in a couple hours once







other times it's lasted me 2 weeks.


----------

